# [geloest] Haessliche Fonts nach world-update

## Knieper

Hallo,

nach einem world-update sehen die Fonts zB. im Firefox so aus: Screenshot. Im Opera betrifft es nur die Schriften der Netzseiten. (Falls jmd. das Problem nicht erkannt hat: die Schriften sind viel zu gross, zu fett, zu haesslich und zu verschwommen.) Hat zufaellig jmd. eine Lsg. parat? /etc/fonts habe ich spasseshalber auf den Zustand vor dem Update zurueckgesetzt - hilft aber leider nicht.

Die aktualisierten Pakete waren ua:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-libs/freetype-2.3.3
> 
> x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3
> ...

 

Muss man sich wieder mit so einem Bloedsinn rumaergern. *grrrr

Loesung: freetype auf 2.1.10-r3 zuruecksetzen (Screenshot).

Loesung 2: s. unten

Edit2: Wer momentan mehr Zeit hat: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173804Last edited by Knieper on Tue May 08, 2007 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgurr

Du kannst auch die neuste Version benutzen und folgende Datei anlegen:

/etc/fonts/local.conf

```

<match target="font">

        <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                <bool>true</bool>

        </edit>

        <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">

                <bool>false</bool>

        </edit>

        <edit name="hinting" mode="assign">

                <bool>true</bool>

        </edit>

        <edit name="hintstyle" mode="assign">

                <const>hintfull</const>

        </edit>

        <edit name="rgba" mode="assign">

                <const>none</const>

        </edit>

</match>

```

Hat bei mir zumindest das Problem gelöst.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch die neuste Version benutzen und folgende Datei anlegen:
> 
> /etc/fonts/local.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, jetzt schaut das wieder normal aus.

----------

## Knieper

Fein, fein. Hab den dtd-Teil noch mit reingenommen:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                        <bool>true</bool>

                </edit>

                <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">

                        <bool>false</bool>

                </edit>

                <edit name="hinting" mode="assign">

                        <bool>true</bool>

                </edit>

                <edit name="hintstyle" mode="assign">

                        <const>hintfull</const>

                </edit>

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign">

                        <const>none</const>

                </edit>

        </match>

</fontconfig>

```

Ein herzliches Dankeschoen an Psy'.

----------

## manuels

hab das selbe Problem, aber wenn ich die config da oben nutze, hab ich kein Antialiasing mehr   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Carlo

Lösung 1 ist ganz und gar nicht zu empfehlen. Abgesehen von bug 164248 sind in die neueren Freetype-Versionen doch erhebliche Verbesserungen eingeflossen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Lösung 1 ist ganz und gar nicht zu empfehlen. Abgesehen von bug 164248 sind in die neueren Freetype-Versionen doch erhebliche Verbesserungen eingeflossen.

 

Loesung 1 ist auch eher die "muss schnell gehen"-Variante. Sicherheitstechnisch ist es nur halbwegs interessant, da es nicht auf Servern laeuft und auf Desktopsystemen kein Zugriff moeglich ist, bei mir gab es keine Memoryleaks und die tollen "Verbesserungen" fallen hier nicht auf. Ergo... Aber iA. hast Du nat. recht.

----------

## l3u

Kommt dann eigentlich mal ein Bugfix, der dafür sorgt, daß diese scheinbar ja notwendige Konfigurationsdatei automatisch angelegt wird?

----------

## sprittwicht

Lösung 3 (für KDE-Benutzer): Einfach im KDE-Kontrollzentrum "Hinting-Stil: vollständig" einstellen.

Stand bei mir vorher auf mittel, nach dem Freetype-Update hab ich's auf vollständig gestellt und die Schriften waren wieder in Ordnung.

PS: Hatte bei der Gelegenheit auch mal mit Subpixel-Hinting rumgespielt. Ist es normal, dass die Schriftdarstellung dadurch _extrem_ lahmarschig wird? Z.B. mehrere Seiten Getippsel in Kwrite: Ohne Subpixel-Hinting kann ich problemlos den Scrollbalken mit der Maus hin- und herschieben, sprunghaft hoch und runter, Balken und Textinhalt folgen der Maus ohne zu zögern. Mit Subpixel-Hinting ruckelt (!) Kwrite und man kann den trägen Textaufbau von oben nach unten mit bloßen Auge beobachten.

----------

## Carlo

@Libby: Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Schreib' doch einen Bug Report.

Lösung 3 ist im Prinzip das Selbe wie Lösung 2, nur nicht systemweit, sondern in ~/.fonts.conf.

----------

## l3u

@sprittwicht: Kann ich nicht bestätigen ... funktioniert hier einwandfrei!

----------

## manuels

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Lösung 3 (für KDE-Benutzer): Einfach im KDE-Kontrollzentrum "Hinting-Stil: vollständig" einstellen.
> 
> Stand bei mir vorher auf mittel, nach dem Freetype-Update hab ich's auf vollständig gestellt und die Schriften waren wieder in Ordnung.

 Nope, das läuft bei mir nicht. Immer noch kein AA.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hallo,

ich hänge mich einfach mal hier an, da mein Problem recht ähnlich ist.

Auch ich habe nach dem world-update Probleme mit meinen Schriften: Sie wirken fetter und unscharf.

Meine Situation ist allerdings ein klein wenig anders. Hier scheint es kein Problem mit den Zeichensätzten zu sein, sondern es ist ein reines Darstellungsproblem. (Hab' einen Flachbildschirm)

Bemerkbar macht es sich dadurch, dass die Schriften in einem Screenshot völlig in Ordnung aussehen (also so wie vor dem Update), oder auch wenn ich anstelle des nv-Treibers den nvidia-Treiber verwende.

Allerdings würde ich letzteren nur sehr ungern verwenden, da ich bisher immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe, vorallem dann, wenn ich auf Textkonsolen wechseln wollte.

Weiß evtl. jemand, ob eine Möglichkeit besteht den nv-Treiber dazu zu bringen die Schrift wieder so darzustellen, wie vor dem update? Oder bleiben mir nur die beiden Möglichkeiten, entweder downzugraden, oder den nvidia-Treiber zu verwenden?

----------

## Knieper

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch ich habe nach dem world-update Probleme mit meinen Schriften: Sie wirken fetter und unscharf.
> 
> Meine Situation ist allerdings ein klein wenig anders. Hier scheint es kein Problem mit den Zeichensätzten zu sein, sondern es ist ein reines Darstellungsproblem. (Hab' einen Flachbildschirm)

 

Es ist ja auch kein Problem mit den Zeichsaetzen, sondern mit der Fontdarstellung.

Hast Du mal versucht, die Antialiasing/Hinting-Varianten durchzuspielen? Gerade bei TFTs kann das "nett gemeinte Dazugemale von Pixeln" sich eher stoerend auswirken.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Es ist ja auch kein Problem mit den Zeichsaetzen, sondern mit der Fontdarstellung.

 

Nunja, ich glaube aber, dass es eben nicht nur ein Problem mit der Darstellung der Fonts ist. Ein Screenshot sollte die Dinge doch genau so einfangen, wie sie eigentlich dargestellt werden, oder nicht?

Und wieso tritt der Fehler nur beim nv-Treiber auf, nicht jedoch beim nvidia-Treiber, obwohl ich sonst keinerlei Änderungen gemacht habe?

Ich habe gerade mal etwas gestestet: Wenn ich in einem beliebigen Grafikprogramm eine einfache ein Pixel-breite Linie ziehe, dann wirkt diese (mit nv-Treiber) ebenso unscharf verschwommen, wie die Fonts.

Alles in allem scheint es mir doch ziemlich sicher ein Anzeigeproblem zu sein, welches seine Ursache in den Grafikkartentreibern hat und sich nicht nur auf die Fonts erstreckt.

----------

## Knieper

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Knieper wrote:*   Es ist ja auch kein Problem mit den Zeichsaetzen, sondern mit der Fontdarstellung. 
> 
> Nunja, ich glaube aber, dass es eben nicht nur ein Problem mit der Darstellung der Fonts ist.

 

Das bezog sich auf Deine Aussage, nicht auf Dein Problem.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wieso tritt der Fehler nur beim nv-Treiber auf, nicht jedoch beim nvidia-Treiber, obwohl ich sonst keinerlei Änderungen gemacht habe?

 

Der Monitor wird aber mit den richtgen und gleichen Hardwareparametern von den versch. Treibern angesteuert?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Der Monitor wird aber mit den richtgen und gleichen Hardwareparametern von den versch. Treibern angesteuert?

 

Davon gehe ich doch mal aus. Schließlich ist die Angabe zum Treiber die einzige Änderung, die ich an der Konfiguration vorgenommen habe.

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich einfach den anderen Treiber nehmen; damit klappt die Darstellung zumindest. Mal schauen ob hier im Forum noch jemand weiß wie ich die lästigen Nebenwirkungen davon loswede.  :Smile: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Hast du deinen TFT per DFI- oder Analoganschluss angeschlossen?

----------

